# 5940 EX MONTANA TRACTOR ???



## 5740EX (9 mo ago)

I HAVE A MONTANA TRACTOR WITH THE DECAL SHOWING "5940EX".THAT I PURCHASED IN 2005
I CAN FIND NO INFORMATION ON A 5940EX TRACTOR.
THE TRACTOR HAS WORKED FINE SO FAR, WITH ONLY CLUTCH PROBLEMS,(RESOLVED).
I AM NOW EXPERIENCING A FUEL PROBLEM...THE ENGINE A MITSUBISHI S4S STARTS AND RUNS FOR A FEW MINUTES AND THEM ABRUPTLY DIES. I HAVE CHANGED THE FUEL FILTER, PULLED AND CHECKED THE INLINE FILTER AT THE FUEL FEED PUMP, 
PUMPED AIR THRU THE FUEL LINE BACK TO THE TANK, CHECKED ALL FUEL LINES FOR BLOCKAGE AND NOW I AM STUMPED.
ANY SUGGESTIONS??????


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Is there a wire lead going to the injection pump?, if so, then that feeds a fuel cutoff solenoid, might pay to check for failure of the solenoid or a relay if in the circuit, you need to check for continual voltage to the solenoid.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

and enjoy the forum!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Agricat marketed a 4940 EX as well as a 5940. They were built by LG out of South Korea. Agricat went bankrupt back around 2004 and were marketed as LG Montana tractors out of Arkansas.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

One of the major issues with having an off or defunct brand is getting parts and of course resale value is zip as well. The more they age, the worse it gets. You can buy parts for 40's and 50's Farmall's because there were so many made, but for a Montana. nope.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If it shuts off abruptly, check for a shut off solenoid loosing power..(Fred)
If it stumbles before shutting off, then it’s probably a fuel restriction..
Some/a lot of tractors have a filter screen built into the outlet/ shut off tap at the fuel tank .. unscrew it OR back blow it to free any obstructions..
Is it hard to start.??


----------



## 5740EX (9 mo ago)

5740EX said:


> I HAVE A MONTANA TRACTOR WITH THE DECAL SHOWING "5940EX".THAT I PURCHASED IN 2005
> I CAN FIND NO INFORMATION ON A 5940EX TRACTOR.
> THE TRACTOR HAS WORKED FINE SO FAR, WITH ONLY CLUTCH PROBLEMS,(RESOLVED).
> I AM NOW EXPERIENCING A FUEL PROBLEM...THE ENGINE A MITSUBISHI S4S STARTS AND RUNS FOR A FEW MINUTES AND THEM ABRUPTLY DIES. I HAVE CHANGED THE FUEL FILTER, PULLED AND CHECKED THE INLINE FILTER AT THE FUEL FEED PUMP,
> ...


UPDATE: I FOUND THAT THE FUEL SHUT DOWN SOLENOID WAS INADVERTANTLY TRIPPING AND CAUSING THE ENGINE TO SHUT DOWN. MADE A TEMPORARY PATCH AND INSTALLED A SEPERATE MOMENTARY SWITCH TO ACTIVATE THE SOLENOID WHEN I WANTED TO SHUT THE ENGINE OFF. IT HAS BEEN WORKING WELL SINCE THEN.


----------

